# murray 8 mower



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

hey i've got this really old mower free form this guy i asked for. the body is great, the transaxle is great and the motor was rebuilt. now the id plate is scraped so bad i can't get a number off it, the engine is a 8hp briggs with a 36 in. cut and a 3 speed trany. i want to know is there any new decks still made for it. the deck was hanging on literally by string. i also want to know exactly how old this thing is. i mean it runs like water downhill, really good and fast. i'm now trying to restore it because it runs so good and has very light rust on small places. it even came with the option of electric starting, no pull start on it.


----------



## snoman (Feb 13, 2004)

bugman
You can get a pretty good guess on the age of the unit by looking at the serial number off the engine. The first 6 digits are the year,month and day.
That is as long as the motor is original. As far as the tractor id goes, maybe describe it a little better (color and such ) or even a picture.

snoman


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

it is a murray 8 synchro-balanced electric start 3-speed 36 inch cut mower. motor is original the color is red of course with some silver paint on it. it's a model 9-3666 made in 82 it doesn't have those plastic headlights its got two lamp like headlights that are round. the front kind of looks like a face with big teeth and two big eyes. the pullys from the deck were in good shape. it was a two belt deck one belt goes to a double decker pully while the other belt goes to a single. the deck height and engadge controls are all on the deck not the body.


----------



## David Washburn (Aug 26, 2004)

talk to a dealer or service shop and see what they say


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

I cut a grass where the old lady has a murray rear-engine rider. It has a 5-speed and reverse with a 30" deck and a 8 hp briggs. It's from the 80's. I used it a lot of times until the battery died and she couldn't find the charger. Also, the tire finnaly came apart and I couldn't use it. I think murray did something right making a mower that still lasting from the eighties and all it needed was 3 batteries. I think that the murrays today break down in a hurry.

I have a song about murray.

jamaican rythmn

"Murray, breaking down in a hurry. Got to cut in a scurry, to keep up before it breaks down." LOL


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

well this one is a front engine and doesn't need a batterie to run just a jump from another batterie.


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

Any riding mower always needs a recoil starter along with electric start.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i know it don't need a batterie while running. the lights run off the alternator and it will throw you off while engaging drive


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

When I used to use that old murray, when you release the brake the thing almost seems like it's jumping into gear. You have to be REAL slow when releasing it.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

yeah mine jumps five feet. really old stout trans


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

You could have a lawnsuit against murray if you get hurt. Right? I new a story of a guy who bought a murray and it rolled over his foot. I think murray is going downhill from service to support to downright crappy products!


Rosanna of Fullerton CA writes (6/18/02): 
On 05/27/2002, my husband was using the lawn mower. When he pushed the mower forward, instead of mowing the front grass, it bumped backward and covered his left foot. He then stopped the mower right away. I called 911 and he was sent to the emergency room immediately. 

The laceration resulted in his disability of walking normally for weeks. He lost the nail of his first toe completely and the tendon of his second toe. He had to rely on crutches most of the time. We did collect all the reports either from the emergency room or the foot specialist, as well as all the pics of his injuried foot and cut-off shoe. 

Lawn mowers are generally regarded as "inherently dangerous" and unless there is a major defect, consumers are pretty much on their own when it comes to injuries.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

i've come close to having my fingers lopped off as well as my feet. really didn't give much thought after i did it. but it wouldn't be fun


----------



## Scott15 (Nov 11, 2004)

It's always good to have SAFETY FIRST! I respect my equipment and am careful when using it.


----------



## bugman (Aug 12, 2004)

me too just not when i'm in a hurry


----------

